# Sticky  90's speedo into 80's car.



## Tuna_Sammich

thought I'd be helpful and post this up. Hopefully it's readable


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

ya I thought thered be more interest in this post... and some people adding tips and shit..


----------



## sj59

its about fuckin time!!!!!! i gave up about three months ago


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i still dont get it....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

on pic 8 it says tyh pulse generator is on the 82 dash , the white part, wouldnt it be on the 92?


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Reverend Hearse

so thats a yes? i didnt get that part , anybody got one for sale?


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2007, 04:28 AM~7725601
> *so thats a yes? i didnt get that part , anybody got one for sale?
> *


that part is on the 82


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok so wheres that wiring attach to ? i dont understand how it would splice in ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

to clarify , if the speedo on the 84 is direct drive , meaning a cable to the speedo , then what does the pulse generator have to do with the 80's dash , sorry for being a bug , but i only want to do this once.....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Apr 19 2007, 11:41 AM~7728515
> *that part is on the 82
> *


it's a little different on the 80-81 caddy's......


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 20 2007, 01:39 AM~7733238
> *it's a little different on the 80-81 caddy's......
> *


yeah, it is


----------



## ricardo labrador

how long does it take to install one of these digital cluster?...this is some good info, does anyone have pixs of them selves doin the install? just because their is limeted picz in that magazine.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

x2


----------



## Ulysses 2

Skip the whole 80s pulse generator thing and get the speed sensor assenbly and harness from a 90-96 Brogham


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 22 2007, 09:46 PM~7749483
> *Skip the whole 80s pulse generator thing and get the speed sensor assenbly and harness from a 90-96 Brogham
> *


im going to use the entire frame and drivetrain from a 94 fleety on my 83. i havent looked yet but I'm hoping the 94 speedo and all the other controls will fit in my 90 dash and just plug right the fuck in


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 22 2007, 09:46 PM~7749483
> *Skip the whole 80s pulse generator thing and get the speed sensor assenbly and harness from a 90-96 Brogham
> *


the 90-96 speed sensor is different than anything used in the 80's


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so i figure while im driving along at 55 with ,y analog dash ill just throw the digi one out the window.....


----------



## ricardo labrador

damn i wish it magazine had more detailed pixs and descriptions, oh well im gonna give a shot and ill get pixs of the install if it all goes right!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok so i have my dash apart and im going nuts . i have everything excepth the orange wire , i cant locate in the harness on the 84 . :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 24 2007, 08:10 PM~7765094
> *ok so i have my dash apart and im going nuts . i have everything excepth the orange wire , i cant locate  in the harness on the 84 .  :angry:
> *


it should be orange/ black. if you cant find it, make your own. from the way it sounds, it's supposed to be hot at all times, so just tap a wire into the fusebox for it.

make sure to post pics and tips for us to check out!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

thats what i was told to do , im not sure on that one because i believe it would stay lit up , i have very little faith in the LRM article. this is becoming a big headache , i have the cluster installed now but nothing works without that wire.....


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 25 2007, 12:21 AM~7767292
> *thats what i was told to do , im not sure on that one because i believe it would stay lit up , i have very little faith in the LRM article. this is becoming a big  headache , i have the cluster installed now but nothing works without that wire.....
> *


the wire is a B+, not an ign B+, wire it to a constant 12v


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so what switches it on and off?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

heres the victim....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so i think all i have to hook up is the hot , ground, l and r turn,fuel , and speed sensor correct?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nobody? my dash is apart today.......again...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

once more before i sell the dash.....        this is making me....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok heres the scoop , the wiring diagram is wrong. it is light blue to light blue and dark to dark , for the turn signal wiring. i have ming installed and working it took about 3 hours....pics in the morning....


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 22 2007, 08:54 PM~7750138
> *im going to use the entire frame and drivetrain from a 94 fleety on my 83.  i havent looked yet but I'm hoping the 94 speedo and all the other controls will fit in my 90 dash and just plug right the fuck in
> *


a 94 speedo wont work it has all the dumby lights connected to it and i would think they changed the plug from the 90, Ill look in my book when I get a chance


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dont cut the beige wirein the 80's , it causes the computer to turn on idiot lights. simply use a tapsplice...


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 26 2007, 08:16 PM~7782489
> *ok heres the scoop , the wiring diagram is wrong. it is light blue to light blue and dark to dark , for the turn signal wiring. i have ming installed and working it took about 3 hours....pics in the morning....
> *


cool man, im gonna try doin mine this weekend as soon as i get back from tahoe, pixs would help alot. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 26 2007, 11:48 PM~7782720
> *a 94 speedo wont work it has all the dumby lights connected to it and i would think they changed the plug from the 90, Ill look in my book when I get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'' be using a 94 wire harness and shit anyway.. the idiot light cluster thing kinda sucks though


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Apr 19 2007, 11:39 PM~7733238-->
> 
> 
> 
> it's a little different on the 80-81 caddy's......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-biggeazy-e_@Apr 20 2007, 05:00 AM~7733910
> *yeah, it is
> *


yes because they dont have a VSS

what do you do then?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good question , glad it didnt apply to me. now to find a cluster with a 80,000 mile reading instead of 140,000 miles , thats twice what my car has on it......


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 27 2007, 02:53 PM~7786975
> *good question , glad it didnt apply to me. now to find a cluster with a 80,000 mile reading instead of 140,000 miles , thats twice what my car has on it......
> *



yeah i got a 75,000 mile cluster waiting to go in, the one i got in now is at 194,000 :uh:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Apr 22 2007, 10:39 PM~7751126
> *the 90-96 speed sensor is different than anything used in the 80's
> *


 I Know, but if you get the whole harness it works


----------



## Reverend Hearse

also it reads at least to 80. im not sure of the accuracy of it though.....


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 7 2007, 06:03 PM~7852304
> *I Know, but if you get the whole harness it works
> *


but the sensor won't fit into the tailshaft


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 7 2007, 08:46 PM~7854533
> *but the sensor won't fit into the tailshaft
> *


 Im sorry Im using a 700r4 transmission


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 8 2007, 07:09 PM~7860909
> *Im sorry Im using a 700r4 transmission
> *


you suck, but that's cool


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

blah,blah,blah :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

ttt for big joker.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

thank bro


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

TTT

I love this thread it actually has info and meaning 

..but I dont really like the digi dash so until the analog breaks I wont even bother.


----------



## Ulysses 2

I doubt the analong dash will ever break


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so true .....


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 16 2007, 09:10 PM~8118178
> *I doubt the analong dash will ever break
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## different

ttt for some more pics


----------



## 155/80/13

TTT for some more info


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 27 2007, 12:39 PM~7786909
> *yes because they dont have a VSS
> 
> what do you do then?
> *


I'll put all you guys up on Game.... here it GO's homies....... :biggrin: 


VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR FOR EARLY CADI'S "80, 81"

On EFI systems the speed sensor is incorporated within the ignition distributor, and consists of two components . The second is a rotor with two magnets attached to it and rotating with the distributor shaft.
The rotation of the magnets past the reed switches causes them to open and close, providing two signals: one for synchronization of the ECU and the proper injector group with the intake valve timing; and the engine rpm for fuel scheduling.

On the DFI systems the engine speed signal pulses are picked up by an electronic module in the distributor. The pulses are sent to the ECM where they are used to calculate engine speed and spark advance.......


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 25 2007, 10:21 PM~8871748
> *I'll put all you guys up on Game....  here it GO's homies....... :biggrin:
> VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR FOR EARLY CADI'S "80, 81"
> 
> On EFI systems the speed sensor is incorporated within the ignition distributor, and consists of two components . The second is a rotor with two magnets attached to it and rotating with the distributor shaft.
> The rotation of the magnets past the reed switches causes them to open and close, providing two signals: one for synchronization of the ECU and the proper injector group with the intake valve timing; and the engine rpm for fuel scheduling.
> 
> On the DFI systems the engine speed signal pulses are picked up by an electronic module in the distributor. The pulses are sent to the ECM where they are used to calculate engine speed and spark advance.......
> *


If you need some more help installing the digital cluster, dash or have a problem with it WELL just bring it to me......  :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1

I did my 87 fleetwood with a 91 digi dash and my speedo will go to 188 the fastest I drove was 135 mph so I don't know what lowrider was talking about it only goes to 80mph


----------



## Caddylac

Dont know if this will help but what the hell!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Sep 26 2007, 03:27 PM~8876163
> *I did my 87 fleetwood with a 91 digi dash and my speedo will go to 188 the fastest I drove was 135 mph so I don't know what lowrider was talking about it only goes to 80mph
> 
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## CORE

Has anyone put a 90's caddy dash in a box caprice? I want a working speedo and digital climate control.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 27 2007, 06:15 PM~8884674
> *Has anyone put a 90's caddy dash in a box caprice? I want a working speedo and digital climate control.
> *


NO.....I wanted to put one in the homies ....Caprice Landau but, he sold it.....


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2007, 09:13 PM~8885041
> *NO.....I wanted to put one in the homies ....Caprice Landau but, he sold it.....
> *


what would you do as far as the climate control?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:53 PM~8891369
> *what would you do as far as the climate control?
> *



FLEETWOOD OR A CAPRICE????


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MR.LAC

I'll put all you guys up on Game.... here it GO's homies....... :biggrin: 
VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR FOR EARLY CADI'S "80, 81"

On EFI systems the speed sensor is incorporated within the ignition distributor, and consists of two components . The second is a rotor with two magnets attached to it and rotating with the distributor shaft.
The rotation of the magnets past the reed switches causes them to open and close, providing two signals: one for synchronization of the ECU and the proper injector group with the intake valve timing; and the engine rpm for fuel scheduling.

On the DFI systems the engine speed signal pulses are picked up by an electronic module in the distributor. The pulses are sent to the ECM where they are used to calculate engine speed and spark advance.......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 12:34 AM~8893291
> *I'll put all you guys up on Game....  here it GO's homies....... :biggrin:
> VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR FOR EARLY CADI'S "80, 81"
> 
> On EFI systems the speed sensor is incorporated within the ignition distributor, and consists of two components . The second is a rotor with two magnets attached to it and rotating with the distributor shaft.
> The rotation of the magnets past the reed switches causes them to open and close, providing two signals: one for synchronization of the ECU and the proper injector group with the intake valve timing; and the engine rpm for fuel scheduling.
> 
> On the DFI systems the engine speed signal pulses are picked up by an electronic module in the distributor. The pulses are sent to the ECM where they are used to calculate engine speed and spark advance.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

If you need some more help installing the digital cluster, dash or have a problem with it WELL just bring it to me......  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 01:01 AM~8893418
> *If you need some more help installing the digital cluster, dash  or have a problem with it  WELL just bring it to me......   :biggrin:
> *


your the man.


----------



## DRòN

shit i cant see the images. can u please put up a url.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 28 2007, 11:09 PM~8893441
> *shit i cant see the images. can u please put up a url.
> *


witch images ?????


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2007, 11:02 PM~8893420
> *your the man.
> *


THANX, I GOT A FEW TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE'S....


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 04:06 AM~8893693
> *witch images ?????
> *


the ones in the first post. but nevermind i see them. and :worship: :worship: :worship: to the one who posted it up. right clik save. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Caddylac

Some weird shit happened this weekend when i was getting gas, Shut off my car pumped my gas like normal jumped backed in and started and the odometer went all the way back to zero, has this ever happened to anyone else? it marked the whole way home stayed the same since it reads 109 miles right now, :biggrin: wish it was really like that!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mine flickers 140140 sometimes, sometimes its normal at 85000 , i dont know whats up with that


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 04:38 AM~9020393
> *mine flickers 140140 sometimes, sometimes its normal at 85000 , i dont know whats up with that
> *


yea mine flickers in and out


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 03:38 AM~9020393
> *mine flickers 140140 sometimes, sometimes its normal at 85000 , i dont know whats up with that
> *


 It happens when someone tries to tamper with the miles , sometimes its just from jarring it


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 15 2007, 08:27 PM~9010440
> *Some weird shit happened this weekend when i was getting gas, Shut off my car pumped my gas like normal jumped backed in and started and the odometer went all the way back to zero, has this ever happened to anyone else? it marked the whole way home stayed the same since it reads 109 miles right now,  :biggrin:  wish it was really like that!
> *


YOU WANT TO SELL IT????? :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac

Hell yeah I want to sell it, want to finish up my 83 Fleetwood! :biggrin:


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 19 2007, 04:24 PM~9041394
> *It happens when someone tries to tamper with the miles , sometimes its just from jarring it
> *


hmm.... no way to roll back a digital dash huh?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 12:34 AM~8893291
> *I'll put all you guys up on Game....  here it GO's homies....... :biggrin:
> VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR FOR EARLY CADI'S "80, 81"
> 
> On EFI systems the speed sensor is incorporated within the ignition distributor, and consists of two components . The second is a rotor with two magnets attached to it and rotating with the distributor shaft.
> The rotation of the magnets past the reed switches causes them to open and close, providing two signals: one for synchronization of the ECU and the proper injector group with the intake valve timing; and the engine rpm for fuel scheduling.
> 
> On the DFI systems the engine speed signal pulses are picked up by an electronic module in the distributor. The pulses are sent to the ECM where they are used to calculate engine speed and spark advance.......
> *



so what wire do you tap into to get a feed for the digi dash?


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS




----------



## G'dupGbody

if i have the complete wiring from a 90 can this dash be hooked up to any engine/tranny combo?


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Dec 11 2007, 11:12 AM~9425137
> *if i have the complete wiring from a 90 can this dash be hooked up to any engine/tranny combo?
> *


You don't need the complete harness to use the dash, all you need is the cluster and pigtail


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 24 2007, 07:21 PM~9077389
> *Hell yeah I want to sell it, want to finish up my 83 Fleetwood!  :biggrin:
> *


how much $$??


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 12:17 AM~8893202
> *FLEETWOOD OR A CAPRICE????
> *


caprice


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 11 2007, 09:19 AM~9425201
> *You don't need the complete harness to use the dash, all you need is the cluster and pigtail
> *


 what pig tail ??? to the fuel pump ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

from the back of the dash cluster....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR

so far its on & connected the turning signals

:banghead:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 2 2008, 10:47 AM~9848709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far its on & connected the turning signals
> 
> :banghead:
> *


get the fuel gauge working? & speed o


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 4 2008, 10:17 PM~9866864
> *get the fuel gauge working? & speed o
> *


not yet i think i missed sumthing

imma fuck around with it later on this week 2 see if i mixed the wires


----------



## kingoflacz

yea im having trouble with mines & i did a 90 f frame swamp lol next time ill lable it all! i want my homie 90 brougham it has a factory 307 olds with a 4bbl not fuel injected & way less wiring makes a easier frame swamp & i can run my built 425 that i got :biggrin:


----------



## Al Sharpton

Good topic.


----------



## wayne64ss

For those of you with a cable speedometer (80-81) Dakota digital sells a cable to digital converter. It screw onto the end of your cable and converts its spinning motion into an electronic pulse... not sure what voltage range it puts out... but it might work that caddy digital dash


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 7 2008, 07:17 AM~9885007
> *For those of you with a cable speedometer (80-81) Dakota digital sells a cable to digital converter. It screw onto the end of your cable and converts its spinning motion into an electronic pulse... not sure what voltage range it puts out... but it might work that caddy digital dash
> *


word???????????????? but will they sell it seperate without buying there whole kit?............got a part # ?


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 9 2008, 02:03 PM~9902635
> *TTT
> *


Thanks Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ceebo

what would i whanna look at for a digi cluster for a 83 regal??


----------



## dreday

So, will a speedo from a '93 Fleet Brougham (Big Body) work? :dunno:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 9 2008, 03:32 PM~9902765
> *So, will a speedo from a '93 Fleet Brougham (Big Body) work? :dunno:
> *


i heard that it wont


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 5 2008, 07:32 PM~9872344
> *yea im having  trouble with mines & i did a  90 f frame swamp lol next  time ill lable it all! i want  my  homie  90 brougham it has a factory 307 olds  with a  4bbl not fuel injected &  way  less wiring makes a easier  frame  swamp & i can  run  my  built 425 that  i got :biggrin:
> *


your having problems and you did a frame swap everything is right there?

check out my forum for a caprice ask me any questions if needed  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388357


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 9 2008, 02:32 PM~9902765
> *So, will a speedo from a '93 Fleet Brougham (Big Body) work? :dunno:
> *


I heard it will but you have to take off the panels on the sides and that the mounts are diff.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 19 2007, 05:24 PM~9041394
> *It happens when someone tries to tamper with the miles , sometimes its just from jarring it
> *


same thing happen to me when I shipping one it was low miles then he got it and hooked it up,it flickered and read high miles


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 9 2008, 06:58 PM~9903961
> *I heard it will but you have to take off the panels on the sides and that the mounts are diff.
> *


You mean the little panels on the side of the speedo?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9904344
> *You mean the little panels on the side of the speedo?
> *


you can wire it up but it wont fit in a 80 to 92 dash


----------



## kingoflacz

got my 90 dash working 100% today so happy! in a 2dr. hamsandwich


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 24 2008, 09:35 PM~10020332
> *got my 90 dash working 100% today so happy! in a 2dr. hamsandwich
> *


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## Ulysses 2

:biggrin: Im t putting the display in a Cutlass, I got it wired and the speedo works but the shroud on the dash isnt tall enough. I wonder how hard it is to use a regal display


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

im goin to try this this weekend. anyone got a full parts list and some pointers before i tear into my car. im putting it in a 85 coupe. thanks LA


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

Here is the page from Dakota Digital on the cable to digital converter

Dakota Digital

Im wonder 2 if it works cuz i got a 1980 Cadillac Coupe Deville and planing 2 put a digital dash n my ride


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 14 2007, 08:45 AM~9224610
> *so what wire do you tap into to get a feed for the digi dash?
> *




what do u do if u have a 80 cadillac coupe


----------



## dreday

Finally getting around to putting the digi dash in. I have the cluster & woodgrain trim (since its different), but I don't have the plug that plugs into the back. Is that a must have? I'd like to know before I tear my dash apart. LOL


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Aug 8 2008, 10:02 AM~11293248
> *Finally getting around to putting the digi dash in. I have the cluster & woodgrain trim (since its different), but I don't have the plug that plugs into the back. Is that a must have? I'd like to know before I tear my dash apart. LOL
> *


YES, CAUSE YOU WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO PLUG IT IN, BIG DADDY


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11295897
> *YES, CAUSE YOU WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO PLUG IT IN, BIG DADDY
> *


Ok. Is there anything else from the 90 that I need???


----------



## Guest

.......


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## plague

ttt for big daddy


----------



## dreday

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

......... so which wire do you tap into for the speed sensor? :dunno:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Sep 21 2008, 08:19 PM~11660231
> *......... so which wire do you tap into for the speed sensor? :dunno:
> *


Good question. I've got mine tore apart now doing it. On mine theres a RED, BLK, & GRN. I believe the RED is gonna be HOT, BLK is gonna be GROUND, & the GRN is gonna be the signal. 
Thats what I'm gonna try first...


----------



## youcantfademe

i hooked the light blue w/blk stripe form the 90 to the beige wire on my 84, that was s my speed sensor wires, i can double check for ya if needed......im just going on what i have wrote down when i did it in my car.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11716179
> *i hooked the light blue w/blk stripe form the 90 to the beige wire on my 84, that was s my speed sensor wires, i can double check for ya if needed......im just going on what i have wrote down when i did it in my car.
> *


This is correct. Its the beige wire. I was looking at the 3 wires that actually came from the sensor, instead of the 3 coming from the module.
Also, the LRM article has the turn signal wires backwards.


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 23 2008, 07:39 PM~10487765
> *:biggrin:  Im t putting the display in a Cutlass, I got it wired and the speedo works but the shroud on the dash isnt tall enough. I wonder how hard it is to use a regal display
> *


Any luck on the install yet?


----------



## 3onthree

so does the speed sensor wire or cable that hooks up to the speedometer come from the tail shaft of the transmission? if so by putting a different transmission on an 80-81 you could fix the problem right?


----------



## hearse

so did anyone find out of that dakota cable and pulse sensor would work in a 80s caddy? and does it actually read over 70 like the one guy on here's did? and is there a way to tweak the odometer?


----------



## cadillaccadi

does anyone in here know how to split the propeller. i'm putting a digital cluster on my car and i need help in splitting the propeller.do i have to loose something up in order to split it?


----------



## cadillaccadi

i got it if i come ocross something i'll come back for some help. :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Oct 18 2008, 02:33 PM~11904234
> *does anyone in here know how to split the propeller. i'm putting a digital cluster on my car and i need help in splitting the propeller.do i have to loose something up in order to split it?
> *


i used a wrench and a scerewdriver.....


----------



## cadillaccadi

well i got the digital cluster working properly and it goes over 70mph. to install one is simple and easy just a matter of taking you'r time and being patient.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Oct 22 2008, 07:57 PM~11943788
> *well i got the digital cluster working properly and it goes over 70mph. to install one is simple and easy just a matter of taking you'r time and being patient.
> *


im fuckin lost. how come some peoples will go over 70 and some wont


----------



## cadillaccadi

tomorrow i'm going to Wilson NC ima try to go over 80 hopefully it will work. idk i install mine and just followed the procedure on how to installed it and i had seen people posting comments on how speedos don't go over 70 so right after i had it working that was the first thing i did tried to go over 70 and i did 74mph that was it i know it goes higher dough. :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Oct 24 2008, 05:56 PM~11966256
> *tomorrow i'm going to Wilson NC ima try to go over 80 hopefully it will work. idk i install mine and just followed the procedure on how to installed it and i had seen people posting comments  on how speedos don't go over 70 so right after i had it working that was the first thing i did tried to go over 70 and i did 74mph that was it i know it goes higher dough. :cheesy:
> *


i think that is what mine tops out at ...74. i wouldnt be able to test it anymore though , the damn 4100 cant even pull that big bitch down a hill....


----------



## cadillaccadi

i toped mine last night 83 mph :biggrin:


----------



## plague

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 2 2008, 09:45 AM~11759137
> * and is there a way to tweak the odometer?
> *


x2 my shit aint got nowwhere near 236,000 miles on it....


----------



## dekay24

so which wire do i tap into for the speed sensor on an 80. or does the dakota digital thing work.

any answers?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 7 2008, 04:08 PM~12360455
> *so which wire do i tap into for the speed sensor on an 80. or does the dakota digital thing work.
> 
> any answers?
> *



x2


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 2 2008, 09:45 AM~11759137
> * is there a way to tweak the odometer?
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 9 2008, 12:15 PM~12379057
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


 Yeah if you want it to read Error!


----------



## Coast One

ttt for 1980 coupe answer...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2009, 01:25 AM~12970390
> *ttt for 1980 coupe answer...
> *


 x1000

Ive HEARD.... that what we need todo is use a 93-96 rear end b/c they have a speed sensor, and basically run a wirew from the rear axel to the dash???

but theres gotta be a better way that swapping rear axles.....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

ttt


----------



## chato83

TTT bad ass topic thanks Tuna :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83

i will start mine tomorrow and take pics and post em up :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

i got everything hooked up today and my problem is the turn signals first they were backword fixed that and now when i hit the signal lights on either side it kills the whole dash and starts all over any info what it could be also what is the A1 lights park, A2 dimmer,A4 radio panel output,


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 15 2009, 07:44 PM~13012274
> *i got everything hooked up today and my problem is the turn signals first they were backword fixed that and now when i hit the signal lights on either side it kills the whole dash and starts all over any info what it could be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check your power and grounds, i havent seen that problem before......


----------



## chato83

i figured it out it was my ign wire wrong place


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM~12970390
> *ttt for 1980 coupe answer...
> *


ttt


----------



## Coast One

ttt for super secret info


----------



## THE BUTCHER

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHICH WIRE LIGHTS UP THE TRIP SET BUTTONS AND THE GEAR LETTERS ON THE CLUSTER WHEN THE HEADLIGHTS ARE ON?THANKS FOR THE HELP!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 19 2009, 10:53 PM~13057187
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHICH WIRE LIGHTS UP THE TRIP SET BUTTONS AND THE GEAR LETTERS ON THE CLUSTER WHEN THE HEADLIGHTS ARE ON?THANKS FOR THE HELP!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER+Feb 19 2009, 11:53 PM~13057187-->
> 
> 
> 
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHICH WIRE LIGHTS UP THE TRIP SET BUTTONS AND THE GEAR LETTERS ON THE CLUSTER WHEN THE HEADLIGHTS ARE ON?THANKS FOR THE HELP!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Feb 20 2009, 01:12 AM~13057601
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


spill the beans..... :cheesy: :0


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 20 2009, 01:53 AM~13057187
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHICH WIRE LIGHTS UP THE TRIP SET BUTTONS AND THE GEAR LETTERS ON THE CLUSTER WHEN THE HEADLIGHTS ARE ON?THANKS FOR THE HELP!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK MINE WAS THE BROWN WIRE YOU GOTTA SPLICE INTO THE GRAY/BRN WIRE BEHIND THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 20 2009, 06:02 PM~13062788
> *I THINK MINE WAS THE BROWN WIRE YOU GOTTA SPLICE INTO THE GRAY/BRN WIRE BEHIND THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH
> *


THANKS FOR THE TIP I'LL GIVE IT A TRY !! :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 20 2009, 11:40 PM~13064995
> *THANKS FOR THE TIP I'LL GIVE IT A TRY !! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir were here to help out homie :yessad:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

Have you guys already messed around with the speedometer cable?


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Feb 24 2009, 11:39 PM~13103557
> *Have you guys already messed around with the speedometer cable?
> *


yes i have already replaced the cable and still cant get it to count in miles how fast im driving in drive but if i put it in reverse no problem it counts ive gone all the way to 35 miles in reverse in a big body i think it might be that plastic gear mounted on the tranny ill check it tomorrow hope its it everything else works :dunno:


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 20 2009, 06:02 PM~13062788
> *I THINK MINE WAS THE BROWN WIRE YOU GOTTA SPLICE INTO THE GRAY/BRN WIRE BEHIND THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH
> *


THERE IS NO GRAY/BRN WIRE BEHIND THE LIGHT SWITCH ONLY GRAY/BLK AND SOLID GREY . ALSO WHEN THE BROWN WIRE FROM THE 90 CLUSTER IS CONNECTED SHOULD THE LIGHTS IN THE GAUGES DIM? :ugh:


----------



## chato83

i will tell you how i got mine hooked up mine is not hooked up to the dimmer fuck all that but ill take it appart and tell you what color goes where alright


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13103938
> *yes i have already replaced the cable and still cant get it to count in miles how fast im driving in drive but if i put it in reverse no problem it counts ive gone all the way to 35 miles in reverse in a big body i think it might be that plastic gear mounted on the tranny ill check it tomorrow hope its it everything else works  :dunno:
> *


cool, keep us updated.


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 25 2009, 01:37 AM~13104819
> *THERE IS NO GRAY/BRN WIRE BEHIND THE LIGHT SWITCH  ONLY  GRAY/BLK AND SOLID GREY . ALSO WHEN THE BROWN WIRE FROM THE 90 CLUSTER IS CONNECTED SHOULD THE LIGHTS IN THE GAUGES DIM? :ugh:
> *


see i didnt hook up the dimmer so i spliced into the brown wire with the gray/blk and mine lit up fuck the dimmer i dont need it but if you have both wires hooked up the gauge will dim so hook up just the brown i need to check mine to be sure i just been busy but im pretty sure it is brown spliced to gry/black


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2009, 02:19 AM~13136030
> *see i didnt hook up the dimmer so i spliced into the brown  wire with the gray/blk  and mine lit up fuck the dimmer i dont need it but if you have both wires hooked up the gauge will dim so hook up just the brown i need to check mine to be sure i just been busy but im pretty sure it is brown spliced to gry/black
> *


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2009, 02:19 AM~13136030
> *see i didnt hook up the dimmer so i spliced into the brown  wire with the gray/blk  and mine lit up fuck the dimmer i dont need it but if you have both wires hooked up the gauge will dim so hook up just the brown i need to check mine to be sure i just been busy but im pretty sure it is brown spliced to gry/black
> *


EVERY TIME I GIVE POWER TO THE BROWN WIRE ON THE 90 SPEEDO THE LIGHTS DIM BUT THE TRIPSET BUTTONS DONT LIGHT UP .IS THERE ANOTHER WIRE?I UNDERSTAND YOUR A BUSY MAN JUST WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE THANKS MAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER+Feb 28 2009, 06:31 PM~13139563-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE BUTCHER_@Mar 2 2009, 01:08 AM~13149991
> *EVERY TIME I GIVE POWER TO THE BROWN WIRE ON THE 90 SPEEDO THE LIGHTS DIM BUT THE TRIPSET BUTTONS DONT LIGHT UP .IS THERE ANOTHER WIRE?I UNDERSTAND YOUR A BUSY MAN JUST WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE THANKS MAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i aint forgot bout cha homie ill take pics tomorrow today was a ugly dusty day and ill write down the colors and what i hooked em up to :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

I have the info for you fellas but, I'm going to sleep rite now and will post up the info for you guys by the end of the this week.


----------



## Coast One

the 1980 coupe info? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 11 2009, 12:57 AM~13245668
> *I have the info for you fellas but, I'm going to sleep rite now and will post up the info for you guys by the end of the this week.
> *


been over 4 weeks, have you had a chance to get that info :dunno:


----------



## x7666

Info


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

good shit helped me out


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## plague

ttt


----------



## brett

I have an 81 w/ a 700 , i had the elect output from the tranny switched to a cable driven speedo cable.
but I have another 700 I can get the elec. speedo thingy from ...
can I use the vss speed leads from dakota digital ? the sen-01-700 link below


----------



## brett

its on here



> Here is the page from Dakota Digital on the cable to digital converter
> 
> Dakota Digital


----------



## 65chevyman

so everyone is havin problems


----------



## DKM ATX

TTT


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

i have a 1978 coupe i hooked up the 90`s cluster everything is pluged in and works
but the speedo i realized that i didnt have the vss buffer box went and grabbed one off of a 86-87 box chevy it has red green and black going to the speedo cable on the other end it has a yellow wich is supposed to go to the blue/blk wire on the 90`s cluster.... pink brown and black where left i grounded the black ran the pink to 12v and nothing where does the brown black and pink wires connect?  :banghead:


----------



## stealth patato

any one know what month of lowrder that atricle was in?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by nanaand1_@Jul 17 2009, 09:39 PM~14508773
> *i have a 1978 coupe i hooked up the 90`s cluster everything is pluged in and works
> but the speedo i realized that i didnt have the vss buffer box went and grabbed one off of a 86-87 box chevy it has red green and black going to the speedo cable on the other end it has a yellow wich is supposed to go to the blue/blk wire on the 90`s cluster.... pink  brown and black where left i grounded the black ran the pink to 12v and nothing where does the brown black and pink wires connect?   :banghead:
> *


pics? i thought of doing a full dash swap in my 79....


----------



## youcantfademe

anybody got info for installing the 90 dash into a 79 coupe? i did a digi conversion on my 84, how much different is the wring ? i was thinking of a full dashswap and since i dont have a ac box the climate controls wont matter....


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by stealth patato_@Jul 21 2009, 01:37 AM~14534331
> *any one know what month of lowrder that atricle was in?
> *


may 05


----------



## Chevillacs

Anymore topics on swapping to 90s dash from a 80s??? post em up, thanks!!!


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14538662
> *pics? i thought of doing a full dash swap in my 79....
> *


i got everything wired it`s just about the same except the speed sensor still waiting for core to get back to me


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by nanaand1_@Aug 3 2009, 10:47 AM~14659637
> *i got everything wired it`s just about the same except the speed sensor still waiting for core to get back to me
> *


thats what im having probs figureing is the speed sensor. before i tear it out, how much different was the wiring..?


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 3 2009, 12:12 PM~14659850
> *thats what im having probs figureing is the speed sensor.  before i tear it out, how much different was the wiring..?
> *


the speed sensor buffer is complex i still cant figure it out


----------



## chevyimp62310

IM LOOKING 2 UP GRADE MY CUDDY 84 YO 91.SHOULD I LEAVE IT TO PROFESSIONAL OR IS IT SIMPLE TO UP GRADE? AS FAR AS DA WIRING GOES . ANY INFO :dunno:


----------



## chevyimp62310

any info...............................  :dunno:


----------



## chevyimp62310

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.......


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 9 2007, 02:17 PM~7651333
> *thought I'd be helpful and post this up.  Hopefully it's readable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevyimp62310

how do u find out wether it works or not? with out hookingn it all up . im still watin 4 da pic. couldnt get mine workin. dont know if it works or not any help please................  :dunno: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## chevyimp62310

thanks 4 da help :dunno: :banghead: :guns:


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:10 PM~14245260
> *good shit helped me out
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Does anyone know of anyone in the Dallas ,Texas area who install the 90dashes for a reasonable price  please no shade tree mechanics or Trade school dropouts :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## big-mike-atl

does anybody know color for color how to hook it up and do i need to connect the cable i took off the trans


----------



## KrazyLac

does anyone know u keep your og harness or u use the 90harness


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2009, 02:10 AM~13057789
> *x2
> spill the beans..... :cheesy:  :0
> *


I forgot all about this topic.... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyLac

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by big-mike-atl_@Oct 4 2009, 09:06 PM~15268093
> *does anybody know color for color how to hook it up and do i need to connect the cable i took off the trans
> *


color for color is above, and you shouldnt be anywhere near the transmission...


----------



## big pimpin

Mark this topic! :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2009, 12:21 PM~15504515
> *Mark this topic!  :0
> *


ANYBODY IN THE DALLAS AREA NEEDS THEM DONE MY HOMIE Y.G. SWITCH DOES THEM FOR REASONABLE PRICES :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big-mike-atl

how much he does them for? i have three going for the cheapes price on layitlow


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:uh:


----------



## big pimpin

I'm swapping the whole dash in one right now. Full wiring harness and all....now I'm not sure if the everything is exactly the same. The fuse boxes look to be the same but on the coupe there is a wiring harness going into the middle of the firewall right behind the engine. Not sure if the 92 had that (already junked the car a long time ago). Have the full wiring harness from the 92...even under the hood. Already put the 5.7L 350 in it. Need to get the dash done and wire the engine to get it running.


----------



## big pimpin

Never mind.....middle harness is not used with the 90s harness.


----------



## plague

UP


----------



## KrazyLac

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

im tempted to do this swap in my 80 coupe.. but i want to swap the WHOLE dashboard.. only thing is my climate controls, i want to keep my A/C and heater

any suggestions?


----------



## 90coupedraggn

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 3 2009, 01:46 AM~15855564
> *im tempted to do this swap in my 80 coupe.. but i want to swap the WHOLE dashboard..  only thing is my climate controls, i want to keep my A/C and heater
> 
> any suggestions?
> *


 :0 GOOD QUESTION BECAUSE I GOT MY WHOLE UNDER HOOD PAINTED AND CANT SEE DOING THIS WHOLE SWAP WITHOUT REMOVING THE HEATER BOX!!! AND ITS PAINTED TO MATCH THE CAR!!! :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 4 2009, 10:28 AM~15869961
> *:0  GOOD QUESTION BECAUSE I GOT MY WHOLE UNDER HOOD PAINTED AND CANT SEE DOING THIS WHOLE SWAP WITHOUT REMOVING THE HEATER BOX!!!  AND ITS PAINTED TO MATCH THE CAR!!!  :uh:
> *


well the heater controls appear to be in the same place on the dash. i have the OG dash in there now, and i have a complete 91 dash laying around too. ima haveto do some measuring when i get my coupe moved out the storage its in. its hella cramped in there and my big ass barely fits. 

hopefully i can make something work.


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 9 2007, 02:17 PM~7651333
> *thought I'd be helpful and post this up.  Hopefully it's readable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82

Good info!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt for good info any one have the scematics for an 85 caprice ive got the digi dash in my landau but i have no speedometer!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SS520

any way to install one in a 87 monte ? any thing helps


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## SS520

DOES ANY 1 KNOW IF THE DAKOTA DIGITAL TRANNY CONNECTERS WORK ON THE CADY DIGITAL :biggrin:


----------



## SS520

:biggrin:


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by SS520_@May 10 2010, 07:39 AM~17441663
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

i have a 93-96 cluster, 
anyone know which wires I need to light it up and see the mileage?
It has 2 plugs on the back


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 1 2010, 03:00 PM~17664748
> *i have a 93-96 cluster,
> anyone know which wires I need to light it up and see the mileage?
> It has 2 plugs on the back
> *


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

black , orange, and pink w/ white stripe... on the big plug. those are the same from 90-96 with the exception being the idiot lights screwed to the sides for 93-96....


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

I see no one really answerd how to get the speedo to work for the 80-81----A lot of tips...but no real answers...whats up whats up?----how what is needed to get the 80-81 cars speedo workin>>.?


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

does anybody know what wires to connect to the digital cluster to just test it on a battery to see if it would light up?


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

On my digital cluster---my pigtail does not have the A7 Ground wire...did anybody else have that missing?


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

And this plug came off the back of my stock speedo on the cable...I thought you guys said the 1980-1981 cadillac was different--but if these are not the same items as on the 82 in the article....what are these to items I have in the two pics?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2010, 05:00 AM~17904649
> *On my digital cluster---my pigtail does not have the A7 Ground wire...did anybody else have that missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine does not the a7 wire , only the b1 ground


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 28 2010, 11:45 AM~17906963
> *mine does not the a7 wire , only the b1 ground
> *



mine have the B1 ground and the A11 ground. I tried to light up my dash on the battery and nothing happens...I ground the black wires to the battery...and the only thing that happens is the two lights behind the trip reset and engine buttons light up with the grey wire on the positive....but the orange hot wire...and anthing else when tapped on positive dont light up anything on my dash...what am I doing wrong...I just want to make my digital cluser light up...before I proceed...I just want to know if the cluster work or not now...and I dont want to have to install a non working cluster


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2010, 03:58 PM~17907608
> *mine have the B1 ground and the A11 ground. I tried to light up my dash on the battery and nothing happens...I ground the black wires to the battery...and the only thing that happens is the two lights behind the trip reset and engine buttons light up with the grey wire on the positive....but the orange hot wire...and anthing else when tapped on positive dont light up anything on my dash...what am I doing wrong...I just want to make my digital cluser light up...before I proceed...I just want to know if the cluster work or not now...and I dont want to have to install a non working cluster
> *


I can't belive you still think that i sent you a non working cluster :uh: If i said it works...IT WORKS


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jun 28 2010, 07:24 PM~17911205
> *I can't belive you still think that i sent you a non working cluster :uh: If i said it works...IT WORKS
> *


hey I believe you...I cant get it to light up. I dont know what Im doing wrong. :dunno:


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Jun 29 2010, 12:06 AM~17912448
> *hey I believe you...I cant get it to light up. I dont know what Im doing wrong. :dunno:
> *


Yea to install a 90 dash in a 80's Lac you need to know what you are doing its a lot of wiring required mainly if you have you're stock 80's motor in it. anyways I'll have something 4 you in the mail tomorrow


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jun 28 2010, 09:13 PM~17912550
> *Yea to install a 90 dash in a 80's Lac you need to know what you are doing its a lot of wiring required mainly if you have you're stock 80's motor in it. anyways I'll have something 4 you in the mail tomorrow
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2010, 10:20 AM~17906232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this plug came off the back of my stock speedo on the cable...I thought you guys said the 1980-1981 cadillac was different--but if these are not the same items as on the 82 in the article....what are these to items I have in the two pics?
> *



since nobod is responding...Im going to say...yes...those two items are the same as the one in the 82 in the article...cus when I hook up the speedo pulse generator--after I split it...and hook up the plug back into it...and then I spliced into the beige wire cummin out the speed sensor----I took that wire and hooked it up to a power tester..when I spun the speedo propeller...my needle jumped...so this has to be the same as the one in the article...so my 1981 is NOT different


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

I was right. My 1981 is not different than a 1982...I hooked mine up last night...and everything works fine. and the speedometer works also. The LRM article was wrong on a few wires....or thats just the way that cluster was wired from the factory... I didnt understand why peeps said 1980 and 1981 was different...but like I said..mine was not.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i never could find the pink wire for the fuel...


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 22 2010, 11:28 PM~18119432
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn after reading this topic i dont want to do it now...


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Jun 28 2010, 01:58 PM~17907608
> *mine have the B1 ground and the A11 ground. I tried to light up my dash on the battery and nothing happens...I ground the black wires to the battery...and the only thing that happens is the two lights behind the trip reset and engine buttons light up with the grey wire on the positive....but the orange hot wire...and anthing else when tapped on positive dont light up anything on my dash...what am I doing wrong...I just want to make my digital cluser light up...before I proceed...I just want to know if the cluster work or not now...and I dont want to have to install a non working cluster
> *


Grey wire on the positive :nono: 

Black wires to ground

Orange to positive
pink/white to positive


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 16 2010, 04:25 PM~17214585
> *ttt for good info any one have the scematics for an 85 caprice ive got the digi dash in my landau but i have no speedometer!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


90 Dash into a my caprice  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=388357&st=640


----------



## CORE

my 87 caprice


----------



## caddy4yaass

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 28 2010, 10:20 AM~18162183
> *damn after reading this topic i dont want to do it now...
> *


y its really easy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Sep 5 2010, 02:44 PM~18491679
> *y its really easy
> *


there is too much conflicting data


----------



## Guest

what are people doin for the 80' models that didnt have a VSS? has anyone tried a aftermarket VSS with any luck?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 6 2010, 08:54 PM~18500707
> *what are people doin for the 80' models that didnt have a VSS? has anyone tried a aftermarket VSS with any luck?
> *


you have to take the old pulse generator from the analog dash and convert it to fit the digital display... or so i understand it to be that way...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

:0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## soul sam'ri

ANY BODY DO THIS IN 79 CADDY YET?


----------



## Big Doe

This is seriously about as difficult as hooking up a cd player. :uh:


----------



## soul sam'ri

:uh:


> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Oct 20 2010, 09:16 PM~18866548
> *ANY BODY DO THIS IN 79 CADDY YET?
> *


----------



## KrazyLac

what i can figure out is the ac controls ..the one on the 90 is driferent from my 82 it's much smaller how does it hook up?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KrazyLac_@Nov 2 2010, 11:13 PM~18971671
> *what i can figure out is the ac controls ..the one on the 90 is driferent from my 82 it's much smaller how does it hook up?
> *


Unless you do an engine swap from a 90-92 with all the wiring, you have to use the 80s climate controls.


----------



## soul sam'ri

Well I got my 90 digital speedo today......Still not sure on where to hook up speedo for Vss.....Going into 79 caddy...what the hell is pulse generator?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Dec 7 2010, 10:57 PM~19267585
> *Well I got my 90 digital speedo today......Still not sure on where to hook up speedo for Vss.....Going into 79 caddy...what the hell is pulse generator?
> *


its a bar [being spun by the speedo cable] that waves over an electronic eye , every time the bar passes the eye it makes a "pulse" and these pulses are sent to the converter inside the cluster to be converted into a number display...


----------



## Stomper714

good find & post shure to help someone out :thumbsup:


----------



## soul sam'ri

:drama:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I been reading the topics and other topics to it seems that everyone has a different way to install the dash and cluster and they all the same cars from 90'd to 80'd so can we get a step by step play by play on doing this I wanted to do mine next week but it doesn't seem easy to do i know I can get the dash in it but the cluster? please help a fellow lowrider


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Dec 11 2010, 02:48 PM~19302039
> *I been reading the topics and other topics to it seems that everyone has a different way to install the dash and cluster and they all the same cars from 90'd to 80'd so can we get a step by step play by play on doing this I wanted to do mine next week but it doesn't seem easy to do i know I can get the dash in it but the cluster? please help a fellow lowrider
> *


 2 HOURS, FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS ON PAGE ONE, PAY ATTENTION TO THE SIGNAL WIRES, THEY ARE BACKWRDS ON THE DIAGRAM, ITS VERY SIMPLE ONCE YOU START THE CONVERSION....


----------



## BBIGBALLING

thanks


----------



## REV. chuck

ttt


----------



## bigbubba

:biggrin: that was so dam easy


----------



## Guest

Will this color of wires will work on G-body?


----------



## soul sam'ri

do you know g-body colors?? :wow:


----------



## midwestcoast

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CADILLAC D




----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

QUICK QUESTION FELLLAS SO I STARTED TO DO THE CLUSTER GOT EVERYTHING DISCONECTED, SO TO GET ALL THE OTHER WIRES TO HOOK INTO THE DASH I GOT TO FISH AROUND FOR THEM AND SPLICE INTO THEM I GOT CAN OF LOST TRYING TO FOLLW THE DIRECTIONS BECAUSE IT SAYS ALL THE WIRES ARE RIGHT BEHIND THE DASH THIS IS MY FIRST CONVERSION SO I DONT REALLY KNOW THANKS PM ME ANY HELPFUL INFO IF POSSIBLE....


----------



## soul sam'ri

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

Thanks guess I'm goin fishing lmao


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I HAVE A 82 COUPE DE VILLE 90 EURO CLIP AND REAR BUMPER,I PUT A 95 LT1 IN IT.IM RUNNING NON-OVERDRIVE TRANS,I HAVE TO RUN AFTERMARKET VSS FOR THE ENGINES COMPUTER.I PLAN TO SWAP MY ENTIRE DASH TO 90 MY QUESTION IS ,CAN I HOOK UP THE DIGITAL SPEEDO TO A VSS LIKE THIS ,AND GET THE PROPER SPEED READINGS ?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Mar 31 2011, 08:44 PM~20230311
> *I HAVE A 82 COUPE DE VILLE  90 EURO CLIP AND REAR BUMPER,I PUT A 95 LT1 IN IT.IM RUNNING NON-OVERDRIVE TRANS,I HAVE TO RUN AFTERMARKET VSS FOR THE ENGINES COMPUTER.I PLAN TO SWAP MY ENTIRE DASH TO 90  MY QUESTION IS ,CAN I HOOK UP THE DIGITAL SPEEDO TO AN VSS LIKE THIS ,AND GET THE PROPER SPEED READINGS ?
> *


does the vss run off of the transmission tailshaft?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Yes,tailshaft side cable to wire its an after market vss from Dakota digital (sen-4160) 8000 pulse. I think im going to run a 700R4 or a 350 trans I dont like 4L60E they are too expensive.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@May 1 2011, 10:32 PM~20463185
> *REVerse Chuck.....this is the " Online Lowriders resource!" To Get THE BEST Advice on Lowriding....Atitudes like yours could stop  a movement.....Don't stone me! I have spokes..........
> *


 :uh: 

if you cant do it pay someone who can before you fuck your car up


all the info is here all you have to do is read it if you lack the understanding then its better to leave it to someone else. 


its your car hardluck the fuck out of it i dont care


----------



## duck

i have 1 for $25 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEUSX%3AIT


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## kinggabe6

great topic


----------



## Made You A Hater

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

FIRST LETS GET RID OR TAPE UP THE TWO WIRES YOU WILL NOT THEY ARE LOCATED AT POSITION A4 AND A5 GET RID OF THEM!!! (NO NEED TO CONFUSE THINGS) i JUST TWISTED THEM TOGETHER FOR THIS DEMO! 









NOW FOR THE NEXT STEP THE FACTORY CLUSTER HARNESS (THE ONE THAT GOES IN THE BACK OF THE SPEED-O)
TAKE IT AND CLIP THE PLUG OFF AND WIRE IT UP TO THE DIGITAL HARNESS COLOR FOR COLOR. WHILE YOUR AT IT TAKE THE WIRE AT A1 (BROWN-LIGHTS PARK) AND HOOK IT UP WITH THE GREY DIMMER WIRE A2 JUST TO ELIMINATE A BUNCH OF WIRING (ITS JUST TO DIM THE DASH WHEN YOU TURN THE LIGHTS ON)








SLIGHTLY DIMMER WITH THE LIGHTS ON








BRIGHTER WITH THE LIGHTS OFF









NOW FOR THE FUEL THE WIRE IS LOCATED ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE COLUMN UNDER THE DASH PAD (UP TOP) AND IS LOCATED IN THE BLACK PLUG FOR THE IDIOT LIGHTS (ONLY ONE THATS SOLID PINK) CUT IT AND HOOK IT UP TO THE PURPLE WIRE ON THE 90 CLUSTER. (YOU MUST CUT IT) THIS IS FOR MY DEMO ONLY AND A GOOD WAY JUST TO TEST EVERYTHING IF YOU LIKE!
































OPPS IT TOLD ON ME!!!









AND BY THE WAY THE 2 BLACK GROUND WIRES FROM THE 90 CLUSTER HOOK THEM UP TO THE BLACK WIRES FROM YOUR ORIGINAL CLUSTER HARNESS JUST SAVES ON RUNNING A BUNCH OF WIRES.









AND POWER I JUST BORROWED FOR NOW FOR THIS DEMO BUT THE ORANGE WILL BE GOING TO THE FUSE BOX "HOT AT ALL TIMES" AND THE PINK WILL BE GOING TO THE IGNITION SWITCH!!! NOW IM WORKING ON THE ONLY WIRE YOU SHOULD HAVE LEFT AND THATS A BLUE WIRE FOR THE SPEED-O HOPEFULLY IN A FEW DAYS ILL BE BACK WITH THAT HOW TO.........

HOPE THIS HELPS ANYONE THAT NEEDS IT PEOPLE ON HERE ACT LIKE THEIR LOSING MONEY BY HELPING SOMEONE OUT WELL IM HERE TO BUST THAT WALL DOWN!


----------



## soul sam'ri

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Ok fellas i had to go do it and bam just like that walked in a got me a working speedo really simple will post pic later tonight and for the record i got my speedo to 95 mph also


----------



## REV. chuck

90coupedraggn said:


> FIRST LETS GET RID OR TAPE UP THE TWO WIRES YOU WILL NOT THEY ARE LOCATED AT POSITION A4 AND A5 GET RID OF THEM!!! (NO NEED TO CONFUSE THINGS) i JUST TWISTED THEM TOGETHER FOR THIS DEMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW FOR THE NEXT STEP THE FACTORY CLUSTER HARNESS (THE ONE THAT GOES IN THE BACK OF THE SPEED-O)
> TAKE IT AND CLIP THE PLUG OFF AND WIRE IT UP TO THE DIGITAL HARNESS COLOR FOR COLOR. WHILE YOUR AT IT TAKE THE WIRE AT A1 (BROWN-LIGHTS PARK) AND HOOK IT UP WITH THE GREY DIMMER WIRE A2 JUST TO ELIMINATE A BUNCH OF WIRING (ITS JUST TO DIM THE DASH WHEN YOU TURN THE LIGHTS ON)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLIGHTLY DIMMER WITH THE LIGHTS ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRIGHTER WITH THE LIGHTS OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW FOR THE FUEL THE WIRE IS LOCATED ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE COLUMN UNDER THE DASH PAD (UP TOP) AND IS LOCATED IN THE BLACK PLUG FOR THE IDIOT LIGHTS (ONLY ONE THATS SOLID PINK) CUT IT AND HOOK IT UP TO THE PURPLE WIRE ON THE 90 CLUSTER. (YOU MUST CUT IT) THIS IS FOR MY DEMO ONLY AND A GOOD WAY JUST TO TEST EVERYTHING IF YOU LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPPS IT TOLD ON ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BY THE WAY THE 2 BLACK GROUND WIRES FROM THE 90 CLUSTER HOOK THEM UP TO THE BLACK WIRES FROM YOUR ORIGINAL CLUSTER HARNESS JUST SAVES ON RUNNING A BUNCH OF WIRES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND POWER I JUST BORROWED FOR NOW FOR THIS DEMO BUT THE ORANGE WILL BE GOING TO THE FUSE BOX "HOT AT ALL TIMES" AND THE PINK WILL BE GOING TO THE IGNITION SWITCH!!! NOW IM WORKING ON THE ONLY WIRE YOU SHOULD HAVE LEFT AND THATS A BLUE WIRE FOR THE SPEED-O HOPEFULLY IN A FEW DAYS ILL BE BACK WITH THAT HOW TO.........
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS ANYONE THAT NEEDS IT PEOPLE ON HERE ACT LIKE THEIR LOSING MONEY BY HELPING SOMEONE OUT WELL IM HERE TO BUST THAT WALL DOWN!



the pics are cool and will help some but the people who werent smart enough to figure it out before your post still wont be able to figure it out. some people just need to leave this kind of shit alone. that was the point i was getting at


----------



## 90coupedraggn

as promised working speedo


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

REV. chuck said:


> :uh:
> 
> if you cant do it pay someone who can before you fuck your car up
> 
> 
> all the info is here all you have to do is read it if you lack the understanding then its better to leave it to someone else.
> 
> 
> its your car *hardluck the fuck out of it i dont care*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## soul sam'ri

REVerse Chuck

What a JERK! the sky is falling


----------



## 90coupedraggn

FOR SALE ready to go speedo boxes just plug/power and play pm me!!!


----------



## kinggabe6

*my speedometer flashes 149149 wtf*

my speedometer flashes 149149 wtf am i doing wrong heard its caused from some one tampering with it let me know if anybody knows


----------



## 90coupedraggn

sounds like a bad speed-o if so I got one for sale!


----------



## str8lowriding

90coupedraggn said:


> as promised working speedo


U 4 GOT 2 TELL EVERYBODY THEY NEED THIS 2 MAKE IT WORK!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

str8lowriding said:


> U 4 GOT 2 TELL EVERYBODY THEY NEED THIS 2 MAKE IT WORK!!:thumbsup:


x3


----------



## Mendy404

What I need is a clarification.....can some do it ?


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Ok well its in and works like a champ!!!


----------



## 26jd




----------



## 84caddy

ttt


----------



## Elm

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


90coupedraggn said:


> FIRST LETS GET RID OR TAPE UP THE TWO WIRES YOU WILL NOT THEY ARE LOCATED AT POSITION A4 AND A5 GET RID OF THEM!!! (NO NEED TO CONFUSE THINGS) i JUST TWISTED THEM TOGETHER FOR THIS DEMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW FOR THE NEXT STEP THE FACTORY CLUSTER HARNESS (THE ONE THAT GOES IN THE BACK OF THE SPEED-O)
> TAKE IT AND CLIP THE PLUG OFF AND WIRE IT UP TO THE DIGITAL HARNESS COLOR FOR COLOR. WHILE YOUR AT IT TAKE THE WIRE AT A1 (BROWN-LIGHTS PARK) AND HOOK IT UP WITH THE GREY DIMMER WIRE A2 JUST TO ELIMINATE A BUNCH OF WIRING (ITS JUST TO DIM THE DASH WHEN YOU TURN THE LIGHTS ON)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLIGHTLY DIMMER WITH THE LIGHTS ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRIGHTER WITH THE LIGHTS OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW FOR THE FUEL THE WIRE IS LOCATED ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE COLUMN UNDER THE DASH PAD (UP TOP) AND IS LOCATED IN THE BLACK PLUG FOR THE IDIOT LIGHTS (ONLY ONE THATS SOLID PINK) CUT IT AND HOOK IT UP TO THE PURPLE WIRE ON THE 90 CLUSTER. (YOU MUST CUT IT) THIS IS FOR MY DEMO ONLY AND A GOOD WAY JUST TO TEST EVERYTHING IF YOU LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPPS IT TOLD ON ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BY THE WAY THE 2 BLACK GROUND WIRES FROM THE 90 CLUSTER HOOK THEM UP TO THE BLACK WIRES FROM YOUR ORIGINAL CLUSTER HARNESS JUST SAVES ON RUNNING A BUNCH OF WIRES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND POWER I JUST BORROWED FOR NOW FOR THIS DEMO BUT THE ORANGE WILL BE GOING TO THE FUSE BOX "HOT AT ALL TIMES" AND THE PINK WILL BE GOING TO THE IGNITION SWITCH!!! NOW IM WORKING ON THE ONLY WIRE YOU SHOULD HAVE LEFT AND THATS A BLUE WIRE FOR THE SPEED-O HOPEFULLY IN A FEW DAYS ILL BE BACK WITH THAT HOW TO.........
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS ANYONE THAT NEEDS IT PEOPLE ON HERE ACT LIKE THEIR LOSING MONEY BY HELPING SOMEONE OUT WELL IM HERE TO BUST THAT WALL DOWN!


----------



## soul sam'ri

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

Alright homies got the dash in and wired did everything everyone said but got one more problem my gas gauge is reading 3/4 but I'm empty what could be wrong


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

??????? Anybody


----------



## soul sam'ri

:drama:


----------



## Afterlife

Any info on G-body cluster?


----------



## 83euroCOUPE

Hey guys,

The Lowrider Magazine article doesn't seem to showing up anymore. Anybody have a copy to send? Better to just replace all of the 83 wires with the 91 wires? what do i do with the wires from the 2 rear doors? If there is another how to out there i can't find one. 

Relevant info: 83 coupe on 91 frame. Keeping all 91 suspension, 5.0L and trans etc. Have 91 dash completely out. 

Lastly, incase it turns out i don't know what i'm doing (i'm not a wiring guy) does anybody have experience with this in Milwaukee?


----------



## 90coupedraggn

ttt


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## dj kurse 1

83euroCOUPE said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The Lowrider Magazine article doesn't seem to showing up anymore. Anybody have a copy to send? Better to just replace all of the 83 wires with the 91 wires? what do i do with the wires from the 2 rear doors? If there is another how to out there i can't find one.
> 
> Relevant info: 83 coupe on 91 frame. Keeping all 91 suspension, 5.0L and trans etc. Have 91 dash completely out.
> 
> Lastly, incase it turns out i don't know what i'm doing (i'm not a wiring guy) does anybody have experience with this in Milwaukee?


If you can recall what issue it was, I can help. I have the issue and lots of others, but will save me time for looking throughh all the boxes.


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## dj kurse 1

Went to first page and its there....?? Don't know why youmentioned the article is not there, showing up anymore


----------



## dj kurse 1

Whts up mr.Lac....you were quick in posting....lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC

dj kurse 1 said:


> Whts up mr.Lac....you were quick in posting....lol


You know it..

Click on the link===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/327816-mr-lacs-cadillac-parts-accessories.html


----------



## midwestcoast

TTT


----------



## AK5000

Totally reads like stereo instructions, allthough I didn't see any reference to Pulses per Mile. does anybody know how many pulses per mile it is, Since they ask you to split the rotor in the pulse generator it's double of what the 82 was. But honestly I want to buy a real sender and the one I'm looking at is an 8 or 16 ppm , I would hate to buy it and have it be a ten or twenty ppm deal. Does anybody know?


----------



## 512Dogg

any help on that beige wire i found like 10 of them or they seem beige to to me any specif location i need to look?on a 80"s coupe


----------



## El Greengo

Is this almost same info for a regal ?? Digital cluster to a non digital car..?? Plz help


----------



## Mr.Htown

*inquiring about book*

Mr.Lac where can I find that book,so I can buy it.


----------



## kingoflacz

str8lowriding said:


> U 4 GOT 2 TELL EVERYBODY THEY NEED THIS 2 MAKE IT WORK!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ but where do it plug into cut off the pigtail and wire into the 90s cluster??


----------



## kingoflacz

and which wires for the turn signals is backwards on the diagram lrm put out and which ones thoe go on ?


----------



## MR.GM84




----------



## 512Dogg

kingoflacz said:


> str8lowriding said:
> 
> 
> 
> U 4 GOT 2 TELL EVERYBODY THEY NEED THIS 2 MAKE IT WORK!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ but where do it plug into cut off the pigtail and wire into the 90s cluster??
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what i wanna know
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.LAC

kingoflacz said:


> str8lowriding said:
> 
> 
> 
> U 4 GOT 2 TELL EVERYBODY THEY NEED THIS 2 MAKE IT WORK!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ but where do it plug into cut off the pigtail and wire into the 90s cluster??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 512Dogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingoflacz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what i wanna know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The speedometer cable connects to that speed propeller sensor in order to get the digital cluster to work correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## str8lowriding

MR.LAC said:


> kingoflacz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 512Dogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The speedometer cable connects to that speed propeller sensor in order to get the digital cluster to work correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> :yes::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 512Dogg

str8lowriding said:


> MR.LAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingoflacz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the cable out of the digital speedometer Lt Blu/blk and on a 80"s caddy that doesnt have a speed module converter?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.LAC

Mr.Htown said:


> Mr.Lac where can I find that book,so I can buy it.


LRM May 2005 issue


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I would like to think 90coupedraggin and Mr. Lax for all the clear information on the last few post with all the color picture and my LRM you can't go wrong it was a big help and may not of done it with it!!! And my big homie thanks for the dash only need blue top pad now!!! Pictures coming soon!!!


----------



## BBIGBALLING

Missed spelled thank but I only have one issue now when my left turn signal is turned on my digital cluster blinks also checked all my wires don't know why it does this but other than that its perfect


----------



## 84on84z

I have 1984 coupe deville I want to install a digital dash with 1991 complete wiring harness I know the fuse box is a plug and play but the other 2 connections, 1 on the passangers side and the middle 

how do they hook up and can I use this harness without engine swap


----------



## str8lowriding

84on84z said:


> I have 1984 coupe deville I want to install a digital dash with 1991 complete wiring harness I know the fuse box is a plug and play but the other 2 connections, 1 on the passangers side and the middle
> 
> how do they hook up and can I use this harness without engine swap


 you dont need the fuse box or any of the 90 wires:thumbsup: you just need to wire 90s wires with the 80s is eazy just takes time !!!


----------



## 84on84z

str8lowriding said:


> you dont need the fuse box or any of the 90 wires:thumbsup: you just need to wire 90s wires with the 80s is eazy just takes time !!!


are the 90s wires and the 80s wires the same color


----------



## West82lac

84on84z said:


> are the 90s wires and the 80s wires the same color


match the wires from the 90 cluster to the 80s cluster wires


----------



## majesticscenfl

90coupedraggn said:


> FIRST LETS GET RID OR TAPE UP THE TWO WIRES YOU WILL NOT THEY ARE LOCATED AT POSITION A4 AND A5 GET RID OF THEM!!! (NO NEED TO CONFUSE THINGS) i JUST TWISTED THEM TOGETHER FOR THIS DEMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW FOR THE NEXT STEP THE FACTORY CLUSTER HARNESS (THE ONE THAT GOES IN THE BACK OF THE SPEED-O)
> TAKE IT AND CLIP THE PLUG OFF AND WIRE IT UP TO THE DIGITAL HARNESS COLOR FOR COLOR. WHILE YOUR AT IT TAKE THE WIRE AT A1 (BROWN-LIGHTS PARK) AND HOOK IT UP WITH THE GREY DIMMER WIRE A2 JUST TO ELIMINATE A BUNCH OF WIRING (ITS JUST TO DIM THE DASH WHEN YOU TURN THE LIGHTS ON)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLIGHTLY DIMMER WITH THE LIGHTS ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRIGHTER WITH THE LIGHTS OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW FOR THE FUEL THE WIRE IS LOCATED ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE COLUMN UNDER THE DASH PAD (UP TOP) AND IS LOCATED IN THE BLACK PLUG FOR THE IDIOT LIGHTS (ONLY ONE THATS SOLID PINK) CUT IT AND HOOK IT UP TO THE PURPLE WIRE ON THE 90 CLUSTER. (YOU MUST CUT IT) THIS IS FOR MY DEMO ONLY AND A GOOD WAY JUST TO TEST EVERYTHING IF YOU LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPPS IT TOLD ON ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BY THE WAY THE 2 BLACK GROUND WIRES FROM THE 90 CLUSTER HOOK THEM UP TO THE BLACK WIRES FROM YOUR ORIGINAL CLUSTER HARNESS JUST SAVES ON RUNNING A BUNCH OF WIRES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND POWER I JUST BORROWED FOR NOW FOR THIS DEMO BUT THE ORANGE WILL BE GOING TO THE FUSE BOX "HOT AT ALL TIMES" AND THE PINK WILL BE GOING TO THE IGNITION SWITCH!!! NOW IM WORKING ON THE ONLY WIRE YOU SHOULD HAVE LEFT AND THATS A BLUE WIRE FOR THE SPEED-O HOPEFULLY IN A FEW DAYS ILL BE BACK WITH THAT HOW TO.........
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS ANYONE THAT NEEDS IT PEOPLE ON HERE ACT LIKE THEIR LOSING MONEY BY HELPING SOMEONE OUT WELL IM HERE TO BUST THAT WALL DOWN!


I have a question I'm doing a whole swap I'm putting in the whole 90s dash abd motor and tranny would I still have to do ask that cutting into the wires


----------



## 512Dogg

Is this the correct beige wire to hook up the lt blue/black wire from the 90's speed to get the speedometer to work?


----------



## 512Dogg

so my speedometer still doesn't work. Guessing the speed module converter is bad in my car any body have problems with theirs goin bad?


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

I need help I did the dash swap and all the wiring in my 81 my speedo works in reverse I hooked up the light blue wire with black strip to the brown wire on the pulse generator ? What did I do wrong


----------



## 512Dogg

I dont know about the dash swaps but yes its the lt blue/black wire that splices into the beige wire that comes out of the pulse generator. It only has 3 wires, power, ground, pluse. Thats all u need hooked up to get the speed-o to work and speedometer cable to propeller.


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

512Dogg said:


> I dont know about the dash swaps but yes its the lt blue/black wire that splices into the beige wire that comes out of the pulse generator. It only has 3 wires, power, ground, pluse. Thats all u need hooked up to get the speed-o to work and speedometer cable to propeller.


do u know why my speedo only works in reverse, not drive


----------



## 512Dogg

Sorry no clue


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I have a 85 fleetwood brougham did the 90'd dash swap months ago all worked fine now only the back light on the cluster work no speed or nothing shows what could this be need help please


----------



## Afterlife

Any diagram for the Regal digital Dash?


----------



## Imp63ala

Bought a cadi wit the digital dash swap, it was working, turned it on one morning and it turned was on for a couple minutes and then jus went black checked all the wiring. Is there a fuse that could of blown? Thanks


----------



## RatedR

ttt


----------



## Papa smurf84

Got a 84 fleetwood coupe trying figure out how to install a 91 dash got all harness an computer an fuse boxes any info be ?


----------



## big pimpin

Damn it the original instructions are gone! What the hell bros!!


----------

